# 2012 Challenge 16/52



## gstanfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week sixteen:

Lonely Highway

Have a wonderful week everyone and as usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't do a lot of highway travelin but I do like the LONELY BACK COUNTRY ROADS


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 19, 2012)

*Not much traffic*

on this lonely road.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 19, 2012)

Oooh - I like both of those!

I finally remembered/get to play!  We stopped to take a shot of an eastern spadefoot toad next to a common goldstar in a fresh prescribed burn, and as I walked back to the truck, I remembered to grab a shot.  I've probably spent 30 minutes parked beside this road while shooting, and saw ZERO other cars...

Nikon D3, Dine 105, f/2.8, 1/3200th second, ISO 250, handheld, natural light, full frame.


----------



## cornpile (Apr 20, 2012)

*Old country road*

I travel every morning


----------

